# My girl with DM, when to say its time?



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

My girl is almost 12 and has all the signs of DM, Dr even thinks she has it...the bunny hops when running, dragging her feet on the ground when she walks and comes back with bloody foot after her walk, knuckle test positive, loss of muscle mass in hind legs, loss of bowels on occasion in the house, when she goes on walks she just poops while walking, sleeps all day, very unsteady on back legs...when to say good-bye? I know there is no pain so I just don't know when to say when??? Who else has gone through this when their GSD at this age? After you have noticed the symptoms how long till you said that good bye ???


----------



## klburen (Aug 3, 2013)

We had a chow mix that age of 3 was diagnosed with hip dysphasia. Never really slowed him down every so often you could tell it was a bad day gave meds he was good. This year he was 13 years old and it finally hit. He was having a hard time getting around but was still walking, eating going outside to go potty. Then one day it was like a switch was flipped he couldn't walk had to drag his back legs to get anywhere. That's when we knew it was time. He did seem to be in pain, but we were concerned of it getting worse and being in pain and then reacting out in pain. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to decide but I knew in my heart it was time. I knew I was going to have to make the decision but when it was time I knew it was right. Good luck in your decision 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I went through this. It's really tough. With my Annie, it was little things at first. Like you said, Walking and dropping poo, Poo accidents in the house, trouble getting up and down, sleeping a lot. My daughter graduated high school in the spring of 2011. Annie was doing OK then. Nothing too dramatic. A year later, she had little to no muscle mass in her rear. She could no longer do steps. I often had to lift her to her feet. She drug her rear foot badly. Sometimes, she would fall. Her quality of life was failing. By last summer 2012, she was 14 years old. Her hearing and vision were poor. She often seemed confused. I knew it was just a matter of time before she lost complete use of her rear legs. One day, she wouldn't be able to get up any more. I didn't want to be in that position of taking her to an E-Vet to be put down. I had the vet come to my home and she went peacefully surrounded by her family. That was last August.

It is a very hard decision. Like you, I did not believe her to be in pain. That made me hold off on the decision. It was the continual decline that pushed me to make the decision. I know it was the right one and I was at peace with it. If you aren't ready to say, "Good-bye", you don't have to be in a rush. Realistically, you know your girl isn't going to get better, only worse. Only you can decide when the time is right.

Just know that I am only one of many who has going through this. We are all here to support you. DM is a cruel affliction. My heart aches for you.


----------



## lorriekirby (Jul 18, 2005)

I am going through the same thing now. My beloved U.B. is not quite 9 and he's battling PF, which can go in to remission, but also DM. The severity of the DM has definitely gotten worse since June. He's lost 20 pounds in the last 4 months, so there may be something else going on, as well. He's having accidents in the house and I feel so bad for him as he looks at me with those big brown eyes as if to say "I'm sorry mom - I couldn't help it". We're trying some new and strong medication that will hopefully get the PF to go in remission, which may in turn also help the DM, as it's a strong immunasuppressant. I'm walking him every day as much as he can tolerate to try to keep some muscle tone, but it's obvious the atrophy is setting in. I pray I know when the time is right and that I don't make my noble boy suffer. Thanks for listening and for your support.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

God bless you all in you decisions ...Your heart will give you this answer...


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

I just had to make this decision a few days ago....all I can say, whatever you decide is the right time, that is the right time. It's very very hard, but sometimes the best decision to make, is the decision to let go. Good luck and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

DaniFani said:


> I just had to make this decision a few days ago....all I can say, whatever you decide is the right time, that is the right time. It's very very hard, but sometimes the best decision to make, is the decision to let go. Good luck and you are in my thoughts.


I have not been here for a few days...I am very sorry for your loss...Gosh, life is so hard....


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

My first girl had DM but it really didn't show until she was 12. Quality of life and her dignity were how I evaluated when it was time. When she was dragging her legs thru the dog door and having accidents in the house, I could see it bothered her; she was always an active and very clean dog. On her thirteenth birthday I decided it was time. I had her cremated and have a little memorial in my house for her. I glad that I didn't allow her to really get bad. That's how how I would like to be treated. Good luck and I am thinking of you. It's a horribly hard time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

You'll know in your heart when it's time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Daisy was 12 when we found out she had a large tumor on her heart .We had thought based on the knuckling ,rear foot dragging extreme weight loss in her rear and general wekness. Poo acccidents when trying to get up. Her trip to the e-vet perked her up and as they gurnied her inside she was looking upm and talking tothe vet in her deep but yappy voice. after her exam she was brought nto us and she pulled the tech in but then collasped on the blanket we brought in. I knew then if I asked her she would keep trying for us but she was so weak. You will know when its time. It is so hard to let them go but it is the right thing for them. We had about a year between symptoms showing up and the her final day. We do not know for sure if she had DM she had many symptoms.


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

JanaeUlva said:


> My first girl had DM but it really didn't show until she was 12. Quality of life and her dignity were how I evaluated when it was time. When she was dragging her legs thru the dog door and having accidents in the house, I could see it bothered her; she was always an active and very clean dog. On her thirteenth birthday I decided it was time. I had her cremated and have a little memorial in my house for her. I glad that I didn't allow her to really get bad. That's how how I would like to be treated. Good luck and I am thinking of you. It's a horribly hard time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





jang said:


> I have not been here for a few days...I am very sorry for your loss...Gosh, life is so hard....





DaniFani said:


> I just had to make this decision a few days ago....all I can say, whatever you decide is the right time, that is the right time. It's very very hard, but sometimes the best decision to make, is the decision to let go. Good luck and you are in my thoughts.





jang said:


> God bless you all in you decisions ...Your heart will give you this answer...





lorriekirby said:


> I am going through the same thing now. My beloved U.B. is not quite 9 and he's battling PF, which can go in to remission, but also DM. The severity of the DM has definitely gotten worse since June. He's lost 20 pounds in the last 4 months, so there may be something else going on, as well. He's having accidents in the house and I feel so bad for him as he looks at me with those big brown eyes as if to say "I'm sorry mom - I couldn't help it". We're trying some new and strong medication that will hopefully get the PF to go in remission, which may in turn also help the DM, as it's a strong immunasuppressant. I'm walking him every day as much as he can tolerate to try to keep some muscle tone, but it's obvious the atrophy is setting in. I pray I know when the time is right and that I don't make my noble boy suffer. Thanks for listening and for your support.





Stevenzachsmom said:


> I went through this. It's really tough. With my Annie, it was little things at first. Like you said, Walking and dropping poo, Poo accidents in the house, trouble getting up and down, sleeping a lot. My daughter graduated high school in the spring of 2011. Annie was doing OK then. Nothing too dramatic. A year later, she had little to no muscle mass in her rear. She could no longer do steps. I often had to lift her to her feet. She drug her rear foot badly. Sometimes, she would fall. Her quality of life was failing. By last summer 2012, she was 14 years old. Her hearing and vision were poor. She often seemed confused. I knew it was just a matter of time before she lost complete use of her rear legs. One day, she wouldn't be able to get up any more. I didn't want to be in that position of taking her to an E-Vet to be put down. I had the vet come to my home and she went peacefully surrounded by her family. That was last August.
> 
> It is a very hard decision. Like you, I did not believe her to be in pain. That made me hold off on the decision. It was the continual decline that pushed me to make the decision. I know it was the right one and I was at peace with it. If you aren't ready to say, "Good-bye", you don't have to be in a rush. Realistically, you know your girl isn't going to get better, only worse. Only you can decide when the time is right.
> 
> Just know that I am only one of many who has going through this. We are all here to support you. DM is a cruel affliction. My heart aches for you.





klburen said:


> We had a chow mix that age of 3 was diagnosed with hip dysphasia. Never really slowed him down every so often you could tell it was a bad day gave meds he was good. This year he was 13 years old and it finally hit. He was having a hard time getting around but was still walking, eating going outside to go potty. Then one day it was like a switch was flipped he couldn't walk had to drag his back legs to get anywhere. That's when we knew it was time. He did seem to be in pain, but we were concerned of it getting worse and being in pain and then reacting out in pain. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to decide but I knew in my heart it was time. I knew I was going to have to make the decision but when it was time I knew it was right. Good luck in your decision
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Daisy was 12 when we found out she had a large tumor on her heart .We had thought based on the knuckling ,rear foot dragging extreme weight loss in her rear and general wekness. Poo acccidents when trying to get up. Her trip to the e-vet perked her up and as they gurnied her inside she was looking upm and talking tothe vet in her deep but yappy voice. after her exam she was brought nto us and she pulled the tech in but then collasped on the blanket we brought in. I knew then if I asked her she would keep trying for us but she was so weak. You will know when its time. It is so hard to let them go but it is the right thing for them. We had about a year between symptoms showing up and the her final day. We do not know for sure if she had DM she had many symptoms.





trcy said:


> You'll know in your heart when it's time.


Thank you to everyone who has given me their story and input, sorry that i'm just now responding. 
We are still watching her closely, but these past 2 days she has been having constant urinary accidents. I'm worried that the disease progressed more. She has gotten weaker in the back legs but hasn't lost all funtion...i'm just torn on what to do


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry. Please keep us posted.

Hugs!


----------



## My5dogs (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so sorry. Just not fair. You are in my prayers


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

My vet once suggested to us when we were unsure what to do with our mix breed dog that when they stop eating it is their way of saying/choosing that it is time. So sorry and I am sure whatever you choose you should really remind yourself of how many, many wonderful years you gave to your sweetheart.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

So sorry you are going thru this. Clipper had a cancer on his ribs, but had become very weak in his back legs and back before the lump came up on his ribs. He was never DX with DM though. We put him on adequin shots and it improved his life a lot. You might discuss with your vet if it would help. Clipper was 12 when we began the shots. I don't think he would have made it that last 2 months without them. The lump continued to grow and he was finally no longer able to lay on that side, the constant weight on the other side/ legs I think caused more weakness and a "bed sore " on his front elbow that I have never seen something just go balistic like that before. He continued to enjoy his food, he had quit eating dry food and I cooked for him. His last week he could not get up without support, he didnt sleep hardly. He was on pain meds and I helped him to poop as he couldn't stand without me holding him. It went very quickly because the week before he was able to get up and walk around with just a boost up. I wrote here about when I knew it was time. The day I called the vet I couldn't say anything past "I need to make an appointment for clipper". They knew. Ask your vet about the adequin, but you will know when it's time. Peace to you and yours.


----------



## Bitsy Seuffert (Nov 10, 2013)

baileys423 said:


> Thank you to everyone who has given me their story and input, sorry that i'm just now responding.
> We are still watching her closely, but these past 2 days she has been having constant urinary accidents. I'm worried that the disease progressed more. She has gotten weaker in the back legs but hasn't lost all funtion...i'm just torn on what to do


Know EXACTLY where you are and how your heart hurts and I am so very sorry. We put our beloved shepherd of 12 years to rest a week ago from DM. We all miss him terribly. I know in my heart he was ready for heaven. His needs trumped our needs. The night he died I dreamt of him running through an open field. He was so very happy. When your puppy goes to heaven, have him/her to ask for Thunder. Your dear dog will be in good hands. XO


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I am so sorry. Please keep us posted.
> 
> Hugs!





My5dogs said:


> I am so sorry. Just not fair. You are in my prayers


Thank you both.


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

KathrynApril said:


> My vet once suggested to us when we were unsure what to do with our mix breed dog that when they stop eating it is their way of saying/choosing that it is time. So sorry and I am sure whatever you choose you should really remind yourself of how many, many wonderful years you gave to your sweetheart.


Thats the same thing our vet said. She is still eating so I guess she isn't ready yet. I think we will wait for that moment.


----------



## baileys423 (Jun 7, 2011)

Bitsy Seuffert said:


> Know EXACTLY where you are and how your heart hurts and I am so very sorry. We put our beloved shepherd of 12 years to rest a week ago from DM. We all miss him terribly. I know in my heart he was ready for heaven. His needs trumped our needs. The night he died I dreamt of him running through an open field. He was so very happy. When your puppy goes to heaven, have him/her to ask for Thunder. Your dear dog will be in good hands. XO


Thank you for the kind words. When did you know Thunder was ready? My girl is still eating, the urinating stopped thank goodness for right now. She falls a lot because her back legs, she can't seem to untangle them when they cross. She tries to run in the house and when she hits a corner to turn she can't and hits hard on the floor, i'm afraid she'll end up breaking a hip doing that too many times. 
My girl will turn 12 in Feb. Here is my girl...it took her forever to get up on the couch, she knows shes not allowed on there but look at that face, I couldn't say no to that!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She is so pretty. I love her sad eyes. I am sorry for what you are going through. My dog is 12 and I so dread it. You don't want to say goodbye a moment too early or wait and make them suffer a moment too long. Keep us posted.


----------

